# largest rhoms from which location?



## dmopar74 (Oct 7, 2006)

where is the highest percentage of the largest rhoms typically seen? im asking because im looking to buy a juvi black rhom and wondering which collection points i should be looking for, for an eventuall monster. peru would be nice as they seem to be the most plentifull to hobbiests. perhaps im just thinking bout this too hard?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Your thinking too hard.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

perus are most seen at large sizes becasue they are the rhom that it imported probably 70% of the time

try things like :
raised temp to speed metabolism
healthy variety of food
current for exersise
excelent filtration (cannisters ,hob, wet dry...) 10x water turnover would be great

still after all of this it comes to the luck of the draw and if the rhom ha genetics in him to grow that large


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> sean-820 Posted Today, 07:23 PM
> perus are most seen at large sizes becasue they are the rhom that it imported probably 70% of the time
> 
> try things like :
> ...


BS. Genetics have little to do with anything with growth. All S. rhombeus regardless of collection point come through Lima Peru. So your 70% is inaccurate.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

so 2 adult 12" rhoms could have a baby that has genetics that can grow to 18"?

i always thought they were like humans and the offspring is usually between the parents sizes (or is this untrue becasue fish grow all their lives?

my mistake sorry

and could you please elaborate on why all rhoms regardless of collection come from lime peru?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> sean-820 Posted Today, 07:30 AM
> so 2 adult 12" rhoms could have a baby that has genetics that can grow to 18"?
> 
> i always thought they were like humans and the offspring is usually between the parents sizes (or is this untrue becasue fish grow all their lives?
> ...


Lima, Peru is the clearing house for majority of fishes that leave South America.

Piranhas are telostei (boney fishes), they have no maximum growth. Also fish are not human or bound by such restrictions.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

so if a fish was caught in rio xingu then shipped from peru it would still be a brazilian rhom and not a peruvian right?

wouldnt the collection point be the thing that matters not where it is exported from?

or am i still not understanding this?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> sean-820 Posted Today, 05:50 PM
> * so if a fish was caught in rio xingu then shipped from peru it would still be a brazilian rhom and not a peruvian right?*
> 
> wouldnt the collection point be the thing that matters not where it is exported from?
> ...


Technically, that would be correct, realistically, the customs people (authorities in Lima), open nearly every box for inspection and that is why some "Brazil rhoms" wind up in "Peru rhoms" boxes in shipment. Or in a few cases S. sanchezi (Peru) winds up as Brazil species by mistake. They don't necessarily take care to make sure the bag goes back in the right box. So unless you pull the fish out of the water yourself, there is no guarantee the fish is from where it is said to be from. That is not the fault of the dealer or the wholeseller. Its something that occasionally happens at the inspection point, either in South America or when they arrive to the country destination for inspection again.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > sean-820 Posted Today, 05:50 PM
> > *so if a fish was caught in rio xingu then shipped from peru it would still be a brazilian rhom and not a peruvian right?*
> >
> > wouldnt the collection point be the thing that matters not where it is exported from?
> ...


Haha that explains why George told me my last Sanchezi purchase came from Northern Brazil. Frank, I know Manaus is a major port in Brazil. Do they have their own inspection points and airport as well, or no ???


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Haha that explains why George told me my last Sanchezi purchase came from Northern Brazil. Frank, I know Manaus is a major port in Brazil. Do they have their own inspection points and airport as well, or no ???


I'm only familiar with Lima, but I will check into it for you regarding Manaus.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

According to my source; Only Peruvian fish are inspected in Lima, Peru's only functional international airport for anything other than incountry connections. Fish leaving Iquitos are also inspected there by local officials. Everyone gets their piece of the pie. From what I understand, Brazilian fish shipped from Manaus, Belen or Rio are inspected at those respective airports.


----------



## dmopar74 (Oct 7, 2006)

ok one more quick question. the"diamond" rhoms, with the glitter effect dont grow as large as a "standard" black rhom? ive looked around and have never seen a diamond as large as a black.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> dmopar74 Posted Today, 01:59 PM
> ok one more quick question. the"diamond" rhoms, with the glitter effect dont grow as large as a "standard" black rhom?* ive looked around and have never seen a diamond as large as a *black


Where did you look? In pet stores? Not the same in the wild where average depends on what size you catch it.


----------



## dmopar74 (Oct 7, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > dmopar74 Posted Today, 01:59 PM
> > ok one more quick question. the"diamond" rhoms, with the glitter effect dont grow as large as a "standard" black rhom?* ive looked around and have never seen a diamond as large as a *black
> 
> 
> Where did you look? In pet stores? Not the same in the wild where average depends on what size you catch it.


no, even on this site i cant find huge "diamonds" that are in captivity. will they reach the same size as a black eventually in captivity? with proper care of that is.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> no, even on this site i cant find huge "diamonds" that are in captivity. will they reach the *same size as a black eventually in captivity? with proper care of that is*.


If you mean 11 inches or so, yes it will probably reach that size in your lifetime. That is the average aquarium size for home grown rhombeus from young fish.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

hastatus said:


> According to my source; Only Peruvian fish are inspected in Lima, Peru's only functional international airport for anything other than incountry connections. Fish leaving Iquitos are also inspected there by local officials. Everyone gets their piece of the pie. From what I understand, Brazilian fish shipped from Manaus, Belen or Rio are inspected at those respective airports.


Thanks for clearing that up and adding to my confusion :laugh: because the box my Sanchezi came in had a Manaus label on it. Oh wells, i'll just enjoy my fish and stop trying to brainstorm certain things about exports.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Thanks for clearing that up and adding to my confusion because the box my Sanchezi came in had a Manaus label on it. Oh wells, i'll just enjoy my fish and stop trying to brainstorm certain things about exports.


I try not to get invovled with what dealers state as fact. Sometimes facts can be colored to cover a mistake....who really knows. S. sanchezi has not been reported in Brazil to this day.


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

hastatus said:


> > no, even on this site i cant find huge "diamonds" that are in captivity. will they reach the *same size as a black eventually in captivity? with proper care of that is*.
> 
> 
> I*f you mean 11 inches or so, yes it will probably reach that size in your lifetime. That is the average aquarium size for home grown rhombeus from young fish*.


I would have to strongly concur with this statement!


----------



## cragle666 (Dec 7, 2007)

dmopar74 said:


> where is the highest percentage of the largest rhoms typically seen? im asking because im looking to buy a juvi black rhom and wondering which collection points i should be looking for, for an eventuall monster. peru would be nice as they seem to be the most plentifull to hobbiests. perhaps im just thinking bout this too hard?


 i have rhoms from peru,guyana,brazil and venezuala, and the venezualian specimens seem to be the largest(almost 20 inches now) and the fastest growning( from 8 inches to 18 inches in 5 years)


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

cragle666 said:


> where is the highest percentage of the largest rhoms typically seen? im asking because im looking to buy a juvi black rhom and wondering which collection points i should be looking for, for an eventuall monster. peru would be nice as they seem to be the most plentifull to hobbiests. perhaps im just thinking bout this too hard?


 i have rhoms from peru,guyana,brazil and venezuala, and the venezualian specimens seem to be the largest(almost 20 inches now) and the fastest growning( from 8 inches to 18 inches in 5 years)
[/quote]

Can you show pics of your largest! Thanks!


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

cragle666 said:


> where is the highest percentage of the largest rhoms typically seen? im asking because im looking to buy a juvi black rhom and wondering which collection points i should be looking for, for an eventuall monster. peru would be nice as they seem to be the most plentifull to hobbiests. perhaps im just thinking bout this too hard?


 i have rhoms from peru,guyana,brazil and venezuala, and the venezualian specimens seem to be the largest(almost 20 inches now) and the fastest growning( from 8 inches to 18 inches in 5 years)
[/quote]

i don't mean to be rude but 8 to 18 inches in 5 years i call BS unless you have some pics to back this up


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i would also like to see some pictures


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Me 4........


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

this reminds me of a thread in the breeding forum a couple weeks ago, i have a feeling we're not gonna be seeing any proof. regardless of growth rate, i'd even like to see a pic of this 18" rhom sittin on a ruler


----------



## BigBadBlackRhom (Sep 10, 2004)

joedizzlempls said:


> this reminds me of a thread in the breeding forum a couple weeks ago, i have a feeling we're not gonna be seeing any proof. regardless of growth rate, i'd even like to see a pic of this 18" rhom sittin on a ruler


agreed. Must be something in his water... that's insane growth rate! if its even remotely possible, that's saying my 14.5"-15" rhom (you guys have seen it sitting on a ruler prior to me buying it, and i have measured it myself before putting it in the tank) will be 17" next year







I would definitely like to know what we all are doing wrong!


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

cragle666 said:


> where is the highest percentage of the largest rhoms typically seen? im asking because im looking to buy a juvi black rhom and wondering which collection points i should be looking for, for an eventuall monster. peru would be nice as they seem to be the most plentifull to hobbiests. perhaps im just thinking bout this too hard?


 i have rhoms from peru,guyana,brazil and venezuala, and the venezualian specimens seem to be the largest(almost 20 inches now) and the fastest growning( from 8 inches to 18 inches in 5 years)
[/quote]

Show some pictures man, I know everyone here would love to see a 20" rhom...that is if you really have such a monster.


----------



## cragle666 (Dec 7, 2007)

Gigante Pirana said:


> where is the highest percentage of the largest rhoms typically seen? im asking because im looking to buy a juvi black rhom and wondering which collection points i should be looking for, for an eventuall monster. peru would be nice as they seem to be the most plentifull to hobbiests. perhaps im just thinking bout this too hard?


 i have rhoms from peru,guyana,brazil and venezuala, and the venezualian specimens seem to be the largest(almost 20 inches now) and the fastest growning( from 8 inches to 18 inches in 5 years)
[/quote]

Can you show pics of your largest! Thanks!
[/quote]
i'm working on it, don't have a very good camera so most of the pics i have are rather un-glorified


----------



## cragle666 (Dec 7, 2007)

this is the best i have its from a cell phone so its not so great


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice looking rhom, how big is he?


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

cragle666 said:


> this is the best i have its from a cell phone so its not so great


is that the vinny that grew 10 inches in 5 years lets see a pic of it when it was 8 inches


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm moving this out of the science into pictures.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hastatus said:


> I'm moving this out of the science into pictures.


Moved to Piranha Discussion


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I think that if cared for properly small rhoms seem to grow fairly quickly to a certain size. After that, growth seems to slow due to the fact that for every inch in length, there is an equal amount of mass added to the fish, so that an 8 inch fish is exponentially bigger than a 7 inch fish and so on.

I'd like to see someone get a dime sized rhom, put it in a 180 gallon tank and NEVER move it out of that tank and track it's growth rate in there but the truth is nobody ever will due to the "waste of space" feeling most piranha keepers have. I once put a dime sized rhom in a 75 and it was a great fit for him. Never having been netted, he had NO FEAR even at that size and would swim in the way that cichlids are known to do, constantly moving around the tank and checking out various areas instead of lurking in a hide spot and darting out to grab food.


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

cragle666 said:


> this is the best i have its from a cell phone so its not so great


This fish for some reason looks like the picture Als and I took a long time ago of a a very large rhom in Detroit. Hmmm. I could be wrong though. Do you have more pics. The fish I am speaking about had the same gravel, small goldfishes and the same emaciated stomach area. We took several pictures and put it on the net 12 to 14 years ago or so. I hope someone here can find my old pics for reference. That fish eventually died shortly after our visit.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

that pic was posted on here at least 4 years ago,i have a copy somewhere, nice try, 8-18ins in 5 years,my arse

4-5ins growth in 5 years is more the norm


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well that sucks-


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Another thread that got derailed by


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

starbury said:


> this is the best i have its from a cell phone so its not so great


is that the vinny that grew 10 inches in 5 years lets see a pic of it when it was 8 inches
[/quote]

And let's see some rulers, too...


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

would this happen to be the other pic Wayne? Was it owned by Knifeman?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

locust said:


> would this happen to be the other pic Wayne?
> View attachment 165101


With that mark on the chin in the same place-

I would say yes.....

LMFAO....

I love this site...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

same rhom, same gravel, same filter intake, sh*t... it's even the same damn goldfish, haha


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

In all honesty folks i just jumped on a plane to Fraglles place and got the pic,


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

What the f*ck Cragle


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

cragle666 said:


> this is the best i have its from a cell phone so its not so great


cragleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee are you knifeman....lol....







that is some funny sh!t!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Alright...leave the kid alone.

Wayne asked me to post this picture...it is the picture he took on a trip with Alex (als) in 1998.


----------

